# Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"



## Marvin-2908 (7. November 2010)

hallo liebe karpfenfreunde!
Meine freunde und ich sind auf der suche nach einem karpfensee in frankreich.
Wir wollen dort in den somemrferien eine woche gezielt auf karpfen angeln.
Leider wissen wir aber nicht so recht, welchen see wir da befischen sollen?
Kennt ihr vielleicht einen guten, wo auch nicht nur  "profis " was fangen?
Es kann auch gerne ein see sein der geld kostet.

Es wäre nett wenn ihr uns da ein wenig behilflich sein könntet.

Danke!#6


----------



## NickAdams (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Hier müsste etwas für euch dabei sein:

www.fishermanholidays.com 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Marvin-2908 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

ja, da habe ich auch schon geschaut.
Vielleicht gibt es aber einen see, den ihr von euch selbst empfehlen könnt


----------



## Carphunter1995 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Wie wärs mit dem Gigantica aus den Korda DvDs?! Laut Danny Fairbrass ist es da ja nicht schwer zu fangen. Es soll halt nur viele Rotaugen und Brassen geben. Kannst dir ja mal angucken...
Gruß Maik


----------



## Angelsuchti (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Stichwort Gigantica: Das ist der See vom Fairbrass, dort bekommste nächstes Jahr keinen Platz mehr, schon gar nicht als NoName. Außerdem kostet das ordentlich Geld und man muss sich das schon zweimal überlegen, ob man das dort wirklich will...


----------



## colognecarp (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Warum eigentlich Frankreich, meinst du da fängst du mehr als in Good old Germanie ?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Lupus (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Einen See kann ich dir nicht direkt empfehlen....Frankreich ist ja sehr bekannt fürs Kapfenangeln................und dann kann man sich sicher vorstellen wie viele Karpfenangler überall vor Ort sind!
Bei meinem Besuch in der Champangne (ohne Ruten) habe ich an allen (!!) Gewässern Zelt gesehen und selbst mitten in der Stadt bin ich einer 10 köpfigen Gruppe englischer Hunter begegnet.
Abgesehen davon sind die Preise dort (und zwar für alles) relativ hoch!!

Ob man dann davon ausgehen kann relativ einfach Karpfen zu fangen.....

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Marvin-2908 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

hallo
danke für die antworten.
Kennt ihr in deutschlanf auch einen guten see für karpfen?
Uns geht es halt einfach darum, einmal ein paar schöne erfolge zu haben.
Ich dachte da halt durch zufall an frankreich.
Aber wenn es in deutschland auch gute stellen gibt, warum nicht.


----------



## Lupus (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Hallo,
Marvin ich bitte dich das kannst du doch jetzt nicht ernst meinen#c
Natürlich gibt es etliche Seen in Deutschland in denen mann auch gute Karfen fangen kann!!

Die Art und Weise wie du die Frage gestellt hast läßt mich vermuten da deine Erfahrungen im Bereich Karpfenangeln noch ausbaufähig sind??? Stimmt das?

Beschreib doch mal genauer was du möchtest dann kann ich dir vielleicht helfen! Möchtest du nur sehr große Karpfen fangen? Oder ist dir ein möglichst viel Aktion an der Rute wichtiger.

Über welche Ausrüstung verfügst du?  Boot, Echo,  

Willst du nur im Zelt wohnen oder suchst du was mit Ferienhaus!....

Beschreib mal ein wenig näher...


----------



## Marvin-2908 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

ok
sorry für die dumme frage

Also ich denke die ausrüstung wäre für alles ausreichend.
Boot, Futterboot, Abhakmatte, Kescher, Rodpod, Bissanzeiger usw. ist alles da!
Ich möchte einfach ein wenig mehr erfahrung sammeln. Die karpfen müssen nicht so groß sein. Mir geht es wie gesagt mehr um erfahrung zu bekommen.
Große karpfen sind natürlich immer gut......
Wir wollen aber 1 woche dann dort am platz zelten.
Wie gesagt, ich angel seit diesem jahr aktiv auf karpfen


----------



## colognecarp (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Wenn ich mir vornehme nach frankreich zu fahren dann wohl um einem Traum nach zu jagen an 1000 Hekta Großen Seen meinem Traumfisch nach zu stellen, was anderes würde nicht viel sinn machen, da so eine Reise mit viel Stress und Geld verbunden ist.Zum einen ist es überhaupt nicht gesagt das man nur weil man an einem Wasser sitzt wo viele fufis rum schwimmen auch einen fängt, da sollte man schon ein gewisses Maas an erfahrung mit bringen, zum anderen gibt es auch in Deutschland Big fisch Pools mit mehreren dicken möpsen drin. Leider sind die aber min. genau so schwer zu überlisten wie in Frankreich, dort kommt aber noch hin zu das fast jeder See mit Auflagen verpestet ist.

Mein Tip an dich, versuche dich erst mal an den Deutschen größeren Seen und versuch routine in deine Karpfenanglerei zu bekommen, danach würde ich erst ins Ausland wenn du es dann noch willst. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## snorreausflake (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Wo schreibt er denn das er nur dicke fangen will?
Es gibt doch bestimmt auch in Frankreich Seen in denen es nicht nur die Megakracher drin hat und an denen auch ein Anfänger seine Fische fängt.
Steht das irgendwo geschrieben das man erst Erfahrung sammeln muß bevor man in´s Ausland zum fischen darf?
Der TE will Urluab machen und den mit seinem Hobby verbinden und nicht Hardcore Rekordjagd.

Schade das mittlerweile alles durch Rekordfische verblendet ist und das ist nicht nur beim Karpfenfischen so#d


----------



## colognecarp (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Um einfach nur den Durchschnittskarpfen zu fangen fährt man wohl kaum nach Frankreich. Klar gibts dort auch normale Seen mit durchnittlichem Bestand, aber das überschüßige Geld was für die Fahrt drauf geht kann er auch in ein vernünftiges Futterboot stecken #c 

Es macht halt nicht viel Sinn


----------



## Udo561 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Hi,
na ja , für den TE liegt Frankreich ja nicht soooo weit weg , warum nicht nach Frankreich.
Frankreich wurde wohl wegen der Nähe gewählt.
Allerdings sind gerade im Sommer die meisten Seen überlaufen und ohne Reservierung bekommst man an einigen Seen keinen Platz mehr.
Und dann die Preise , gute Seen kosten ihr Geld und als Anfänger würde ich nicht einsehen einige hundert Euro zu bezahlen damit ich an einem Karpfensee angeln darf.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Lupus (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Hallo,
alleine die Vorschriften und die Kosten sind in Frankreich schon ziemlich enorm.
Ich würde jetzt mal was ganz anderes empfehlen:
Fahrt doch im Sommer mal nach Ostfriesland! Dort gibt es 100 oder gar 1000 Gewässer die man für ganz kleines Geld befischen darf! Kanal Kiesgrube Fluß alles ist dabei und Karpfen gibt es dort auch fast überall.
Vor- und Nachteil liegen hier nah beieinander. Die möglichkeit viele Karpfen zu fangen ist relativ hoch aber Fische ab 40pfd. werden wohl schwierig sein. Der Norden Deutschlands ist halt ein wenig kälter. Aber es gibt sie auch dort!


Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Anzahl der Gewässer pro Gastkarte. Es ist durchaus möglich mit einer Karte 14 unterschiedliche Gewässer zu befischen...und das ganze kostet dann immer noch keine 30.- für 1 Woche!

Teilweise darf man mit 4 oder mehr Ruten fischen ! Angler gibt es zwar einige, allerdings verlieren die sich in den unendlichen Weiten des Nordens schnell!

Nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung würde ich genau dort hin fahren um Erfahrungen zu sammeln!.. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die Gewässer nicht so groß sind wie in Mevopo...meist sind die Gewässer kleiner und somit einfacher!

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Marvin-2908 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

hi
also ich glaube das ist nicht das was wollen.

Wir möchten einfach mal eine woche am wasser sein und dort spaß haben. Uns geht es doch nicht um die großen fische.
Wenn ich große fische will, dann kann ich auch an den rhein gehen......
Wir möchten einfach ein wenig urlaub machen und dort dann auch auf karpfen angeln.
Es geht ja eig. mehr mal um das abenzeuer das wird dort dann erleben würden.
So ein richter natursee wäre mal eine schöne sache.
Wir haben eig. schon gute erfahrunge, da würde ich mir keine sorgen machen.


----------



## Lupus (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Hallo,
Auf wen beziehst du deine Aussage jetzt! In Ostfr. gibt es flache Naturseen und man kann dort ohne weiteres am Wasser bleiben!!


Ist ideal zum zur Übung und auch mehr...kannst ja mal schauen aus welcher Gegend die Carp Talker so herkommen...es scheint dort also auch dicke Fische zu geben


----------



## Angelknom (8. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Hallo Marvin,
ich befische immer gerne den Baggersee Schuttern mit meinem Freund.
Wir haben bisher immer sehr gut erfolg gehabt denn es gibt nicht nur sehr viele große Karpfen mit 40-50 pfund sondern auch kleinere Karpfen mit 5 -10 pfund.
Außerdem hat es die Vegetarier graskarpfen drin  und sogar marmorkarpfen ( gibts nicht viele und sind sehr schwierig zu fangen.)

Zum Campen ist es auch gut gibt noch viele andere Atraktionen.

Hier noch eine link :

http://www.eurocampings.de/de/europ...g/campingplatz-baggersee-schuttern-102124/#03

mfg  dani


----------



## Mxrvxn (9. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Hallo zusammen,
zum Thema Ostfriesland: In Ostfriesland kann man mit einer Angelkarte ( Wochenkarte: 20 Euro ) mitlerweile an über 150 verschiedenen Gewässern fischen. Wie gesagt, vom Fluss, Kanal und Binnensee ist alles dabei. Ich persönliche fische dort einige Male im Jahr, denn die Gewässer sind wirklich herrlich und man hat dort seine Ruhe. Die meisten Fische, die ich bisher gefangen habe, hatten ein Gewicht von 12- 20 Pfund.  Es kam aber auch schon öfter vor, dass man in einer Nacht 5 oder mehr Läufe hatte... Mit 20 Pfündern aufwärts muss auch immer gerechnet werden, meine Bestmarke liegt bisher bei 30 Pfund...

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, dort hinzufahren.

Schau mal unter:

www.bvo-emden.de
www.urlaubsziel-ostfriesland.de 

Grüße
Marvin


----------



## j4ni (10. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Moin,

ich glaube es ist am einfachsten wenn ihr euch ersteinmal ein genaues Bild davon macht was ihr eigentlich genau wollt. Du schreibst einmal, dass ihr Erfahrungen sammeln wollt und sucht Tipps für "Anfänger", dann wieder von Erfahrung ist genug da - ihr sucht ein wenig Abenteuer und evtl einen Natursee, dann wieder es kann auch ein "See sein der Geld kostet". Aus dem letzten schließe ich mal, dass du damit das was gemein hin unter "Pay-Lakes" läuft meinst. Und viele Fische scheinen wichtiger zu sein als große Fische, dementsprechend muss es nicht umbedingt ein "hartes" Gewässer sein.

So grob richtig bisher, oder?

Dazu soll es noch erlaubt oder zumindest geduldet sein eine Woche mit mehreren Camps direkt am Wasser zu campen etc.

In einem Satz, wird also mal wieder die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gesucht - ohne genau zu wissen wie die eigentlich aussehen soll.

Hier mal ein paar Ideen dazu von meiner Seite:

Frankreich oder Paylake schließen fast immer Abenteuer und meistens Natursee aus. Seen über die man Infos im Internet auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert bekommt schließen in meinen Augen auch Abenteuer aus. Es gibt mit Sicherheit noch unheimlich viele (wenn auch kleinere (/nicht klein) Seen in France an denen die Pfade noch nicht komplett ausgetreten sind oder wo die Pfade zumindest "nur" von Franzosen ausgetreten werden. Im deutsch-sprachigen Internet wird man die aber wohl kaum finden.
Ich gehe auch stark davon aus, dass das nicht wirklich das ist was ihr sucht. "Pionier-Arbeit" an einem großen/riesen Natursee in einem Land wo einem die Menschen immer nur so gut verstehen wie sie gerade wollen (/auch wenn man des Französichen mächtig ist) kann in der Tat spannend werden, besonders wenn es der erste große Trip ist 
Ich nehme mal an, dass mit Abenteuer gemeint ist, dass ihr einfach mal raus wollt und neue Gewässer sehen wollt und wichtiger als Ausland ist dabei "Weg von "Zuhause". (Kleine Anmerkung am Rand: Eine komplette Woche an einem Gewässer vor seiner Haustür das man zu kennen meint, hat schon so manchem die Augen geöffnet. Besonders wenn man den Trip so gut und genau vorbereitet wie nach France...!). Vorteile von "Ausland" sind im Prinzip: Man ist mal da gewesen, die Bestimmungen sind ggf. besser in den meisten Fällen aber anders, man konzentriert sich mehr auf seine Fischerei - sprich "gibt sich mehr Mühe" und man kommt vermeintlich leichter an solche Gewässer ran, als zB an den deutschen Großfisch-Szene-Pool und das Grass ist auf der anderen Seite vom Zaun nun einmal grüner! Wenn man sich dann aber näher mit diesen Vorteilen auseinandersetzt merkt man, dass auch hier nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt. So kann man in der Tat schnell und einfach eine Karte für zB den Cassien bekommen, aber ob man dann am Wasser tatsächlich auch noch eine Stelle bekommt an der die Bedingungen (entspanntes/normales) Fischen zu lassen ist noch wieder eine andere Frage - besonders in "Stoßzeiten". Gerade in den Sommerferien sollte man also ein besser noch zwei Ausweichgewässer in der Nähe ausmachen! Usw, usw...Nicht falsch verstehen: Das lohnt sich trotzdem alle mal, aber es ist alles nicht so einfach wie es in der Theorie aussieht.

Paylakes im Ausland sind meist doppelt teuer, zum einen weil irgendwie hinkommen muss (wie an jedes andere Gewässer auch) und zum anderen weil es meistens mehr kostet als die Lizenzen für ein "offenes Gewässer" - wobei da auch immer einiges an Kohle zusammen kommt. Sicherlich kann man, wenn man dann da ist, jedoch zumindest mit einem Platz und einigermaßen entspannten Fischen rechen. Oder? Ist nicht meine Welt, aber man hört auch öfter, dass hier auch nicht alles Gold ist was glänzt und viele Paylakes haben auch eine lange Liste von do's und dont's über die man sich im Vorfeld klar sein muss....


Naja, bevor ich jetzt hier weiter die Vor und Nachteile der verschiedene Gewässertypen aufzähle, gehe ich lieber zur kurzen Version über:

Setzt euch zusammen und macht eine genaue Liste was ihr wollt und was nicht. Und dann bewertet die einzelnen Punkte, also was ist euch am wichtigsten, zweit-wichtigsten usw. Dann schaut was davon realistisch ist oder sich widerspricht, zB Abenteuer und Paylake. Ansonsten sucht ihr nämlich viel zu allgemein und es kann euch keiner wirklich helfen. Wenn ihr eure Liste fertig habt, dann schaue dich mal im Board um, es gibt und gab schon etliche Threads zu genau diesem oder einem ganz ähnlichen Thema. Sucht euch ein paar Seen oder Flüsse raus und fragt dann gezielt weiter. Alles andere führt mMn einfach zu zu vielen Ergebnissen: Es ist zB deutlich(!) schwerer Gewässer zu finden in denen keine Karpfen sind, als welche wo man Karpfen fangen kann und zB eine Google-Suche zu "Frankreich Gewässer" dürfte wohl etwa 300.000 Ergebnisse liefern 

Also überlegt euch genauer was ihr wollt und schaut bzw. fragt dann wo ihr das findet - das ist für alle Beteiligten einfacher und sinnvoller. Bedeutet aber natürlich für euch mehr Arbeit, aber wir sollen euch doch bestimmt nicht alles vorkauen, oder? 

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche,

Jan


----------



## colognecarp (10. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

@ Jan

Es ist immer eine freude dir beim schreiben zu zu lesen #h

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## j4ni (10. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

(OT: Danke! Ab Dezember gibt es auch wieder mehr, dann ist das Examen durch)


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (10. November 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich für "Anfänger"*

Hi,

eine gute Alternative wären die Nachtangelzonen der großen Flüsse. Die kann an mit der normalen, örtlich zu kaufenden Carte de Peche beangeln. Flußangeln ist vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her überbewertet, man kann es im Sommer ruhig mal ausprobieren. Wenn man ufernahe, flache, strömungsarme Bereiche befischt, ist das fast wie Angeln am See und nicht viel schwieriger, oft geht es sogar ohne Boot, Echo etc.

Die Voraussetzungen dafür sind:
a) man kann einigermaßen angeln und 
b) man kann sich einigermaßen benehmen (Müll, Lärm, rumspacken, die Umgebung mit Klopapier dekorieren etc. ist nicht, denn sonst bekommt man die Hammelbeine von der guarde de peche langgezogen).

Es gibt auch Angelkarten, mit denen man Flußabschnitte und zusätzlich noch einige Seen befischen kann. Da hat man dann eine große Auswahl.

Im Sommer kann es örtlich Sonderregelungen zum Campen, Nachtangeln, Feuer machen geben, daher genauestens informieren.


----------

